# Strange colour scheme in N64.. what can be?



## trigao (Aug 29, 2016)

hi guys... recently i found a n64 for a bargain here
even i already have on totally functional, for the price, i give a shot

after i cleaned and stuff, turned on and image goes up, but with this strange colours scheme
anyone knows what can be or what can be done

i've already test with another cable, tv.... everything

NTSC game, NTSC console, NTSC tv






thx in advance =)


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2016)

My guess is that you have a composite cable in the wrong video jack


----------



## trigao (Aug 29, 2016)

Bortz said:


> My guess is that you have a composite cable in the wrong video jack


i thought that too
but with my another n64, even my gamecube (the same cable) the colors are normal
=/


----------



## mcopo (Aug 29, 2016)

I think that imported N64s here in Brazil (the ones not sold by Gradiente) were modded to output PAL-M video so they could work with most of the TVs back in the day. I too had a NTSC N64 that actually output PAL-M. The color was ok though. However, games with higher resolution support (i.e. Turok 2) showed those weird colors. This is what could be happening, but I don't remember Pokemon Stadium 1 having a high-res mode... Have you tried other games?


----------



## trigao (Aug 29, 2016)

mcopo said:


> I think that imported N64s here in Brazil (the ones not sold by Gradiente) were modded to output PAL-M video so they could work with most of the TVs back in the day. I too had a NTSC N64 that actually output PAL-M. The color was ok though. However, games with higher resolution support (i.e. Turok 2) showed those weird colors. This is what could be happening, but I don't remember Pokemon Stadium 1 having a high-res mode... Have you tried other games?


yeah, i tested a bunch of games, in fact i've got a ed64... so i tested A LOT of games indeed
my other n64 is a brazilian one, solded by gradiente, and work normally
is there some tweak that i could do?


----------



## Coto (Aug 29, 2016)

my bet is that the green resistor is faulty (R9)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 29, 2016)

trigao said:


> hi guys... recently i found a n64 for a bargain here
> even i already have on totally functional, for the price, i give a shot
> 
> after i cleaned and stuff, turned on and image goes up, but with this strange colours scheme
> ...


For whatever reason, it seems like the red color is missing entirely, I'd guess it's a hardware problem with the N64 itself, maybe the chip on the board that outputs RGB color has a burnt out pin, or there's some problem between that pin and the components that convert it to composite video. I don't know the N64 internals very well, but it's almost certainly an internal hardware problem, as the conversion from RGB to composite happens internally.
Edit: Wait no, if red was faulty, it wouldn't be able to display yellow, so it's able to display red to some degree when combined with other colors but not pure red. Very strange.


----------



## trigao (Aug 29, 2016)

Coto said:


> my bet is that the green resistor is faulty (R9)



its not modded =/



The Real Jdbye said:


> For whatever reason, it seems like the red color is missing entirely, I'd guess it's a hardware problem with the N64 itself, maybe the chip on the board that outputs RGB color has a burnt out pin, or there's some problem between that pin and the components that convert it to composite video. I don't know the N64 internals very well, but it's almost certainly an internal hardware problem, as the conversion from RGB to composite happens internally.


there no much to do then
i mean... it was only 5$... and it doesnt turn on... only after i cleaned very well ahuahauhau


thank you guys!


----------



## mcopo (Aug 29, 2016)

trigao said:


> yeah, i tested a bunch of games, in fact i've got a ed64... so i tested A LOT of games indeed
> my other n64 is a brazilian one, solded by gradiente, and work normally
> is there some tweak that i could do?


Unfortuantely, I think there's no easy tweak... I searched for a solution back when I had this issue only to find tutorials to re-mod the console to fix the issue. Stuff about changing the NTSC crystal... I'm far from an expert in this area... =/ If you're still willing to fix it, try googling for "n64 pal m ntsc" (no quotes). There was a lot of similar problems posted in brazilian forums. Yup, PAL-M is a b*tch... Only Gradiente made it work almost perfectly (high-res games show correct colors but have an uncentered screen).
Also, to be sure if this is the problem indeed, you should look which color system the TV is showing with the N64 on.


----------



## Coto (Aug 29, 2016)

trigao said:


> its not modded =/


the R9 resistor passes green (from RGB) to composite (C125) , think of a filter:

http://www.mmmonkey.co.uk/ntsc-nintendo-64-rgb/
"I’ve used C124, C125 and C126 here, but you can use the R8, R9, R10 points if you prefer, both lots connect to the video chip on the other side of the board."

So if you bridge C125, (or C124 or C126) are colors going back to normal?

I can assure (since I did RGB my NTSC v3 n64), if you lift VDC-NUS (MAV-NUS should output to  C12X directly I guess) Green leg, the composite output is the same as your picture reveals. Could be Blue leg. But definitely Red Leg is working.


----------



## trigao (Sep 8, 2016)

UPDATE

i just found that was modded by the previous owner, awful made tho

ntsc to pal-m

just change the oscillator crystal and everthing backs to normal!!!!


----------

